# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  Rendering Brick work which is Painted, can it be done?

## cilkorules

Rendering Brick work which is Painted, can it be done?
bricks have been lightly Bagged, so the line in between the bricks is very minimal.
Has Paint all around house.
Want to get it rendered?
What work is going to be involved?
Can i do it myself or leave it to the profesionalls?

----------


## Quikcote

> Rendering Brick work which is Painted, can it be done?
> bricks have been lightly Bagged, so the line in between the bricks is very minimal.
> Has Paint all around house.
> Want to get it rendered?
> What work is going to be involved?
> Can i do it myself or leave it to the profesionalls?

  Depending on whether the paint and bagging is in good condition, it can be done. The render will be adhering to the paint and not the bricks so if the paint comes off the render will too. If in good condition can be done. You will need to find a polymerised render to go over it.

----------


## john_unitex

Use a polymer render to create a key, one bucket will do 8-10sqm. You can then build up over that if you need to straighten the brickwork with an acrylic render (in a bag). The poly can be difficult to work with, it generally sets in half an hour (depending on weather). It would be worth getting in a renderer to quote it up so you have an idea of how much it is and what other work is involved. 
PM me if you want more details on the polymer render.

----------


## myla

hello, 
yes can be done, this what I normally do: 
run grinder over walls scoring just into brickwork, cris-cross pattern 
high pressure clean, which removes dust and any loose paint and bagging which is typically at bottom of wall 
first coat with highbuild (coco-pop) render with a heap of bondcrete/macbond added to water ie. 1:4, this is good because is lightweight render and fills up 
second coat with normal basecoat render to make good for texture 
apply texture,  
easy 
thankyou 
myla

----------

